# How to connect to Belkin Router?



## Got Sum Bullz (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey, I've just finished building my first computer and I'm just installing all my software atm. However I am clueless on how to connect my adapter to my belkin router.

I know how to access the belkin control panel (192.168.2.1) and I generally know my way around the menu and have an average understanding. I just have no clue on what to type in and where!

I have already installed the belkin tool on my new system (so I can view connections etc).

I would usually ask my sister to do this but she's away for a week 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Got Sum Bullz (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You shouldn't need to do any configuration on the router to connect a wired workstation. Did you just connect the cable.


----------



## Got Sum Bullz (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm using wireless.


----------



## Got Sum Bullz (Aug 28, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about getting a wired connection working first, then move on to wireless.


----------



## Netman660 (Sep 7, 2008)

As per my understanding you are trying to setup a computer wireless using a belkin USB adaptor 

Install the USB adaptor on the computer and open the utility try to connect to wireless network 


or if you are still confused please furnish the following information
- ISP 
- Operating Systems 
- Model No of Router and Adaptor 

Plz add some more information what you have done and what you are trying to do ..

Regards 

Router Expert


----------

